# iMAC G3 Kernal Crash Hell



## brilex (Jan 23, 2009)

My mom called apple and received 3 install discs for Mac OS X Panther Version 10.3 Install Disc 1 Upgrade Disc, which we thought was the operating system when we insert the disc and hold C on startup it allows us to try the disc utility but when we go into the first aid tab it doesn't allow us to repair the disc like the FAQ on apple tells you to. We also tried to install without the disc utility and it doesn't allow us to finish the installation past step 3 after the user agreement. We tried to reset PRAM and nothing worked. We tried to reset open firmware thingy( don't know if it is compatible with our computer) and that didn't work. When we tried to start up from a previous operating system the only icons available were network startup and the install disc. When we select the network startup it restarts and instead of that annoying alternating question mark and finder logo in the file it has a picture of the world in the file. Any suggestions.... 

FYI- no warranty, bought the computer from a guy who restores them and that 30-day warranty is up(of course)


panic(cpu 0): unable to find driver for this platform: "PowerMac2,2".

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
Backtrace:
0x000833B8 0x0008389C 0x0001ED8C 0x0026DA4C 0x0024DE04 0x0024DBDC0x0024E658 0x0024ECCC 0x0023EE84 0x0023EE48
Proceeding back via exception chain:
Exception state (sv=0x00481280)
PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x000000D030; DAR=0x00000000 DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000; (unknown)

Kernal version:
Darwin kernel version 7.0.0:
Wed Sep 24 15:48:39 PDT 2003; root:xnu/xnu-517.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC


No debugger configured - dumping debug information
MSR=00001030
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
Backtrace: 
0x000833B8 0x00083A68 0x0001ED8C 0x0026DA4C 0x0024DE04 0x0024DBDC 0x0024E658 0x0024ECCC 0x0023EE84 0x0023EE48
Proceeding back via exception chain:
Exception state (sv=0x00481280)
PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (Unknown)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 7.0.0:
Wed Sep 24 15:48:39 PDT 2003; root:xnu/xnu-517.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC


panic: We are hanging here...


background says: You need to restart your computer. Hold down the Power button for several seconds or press the Restart button. and then repeats that in 6 languages. all in a black box, above mentioned text is written over the black box with a gray screen.


My mom called apple and received 3 install discs for Mac OS X Panther Version 10.3 Install Disc 1 Upgrade Disc, which we thought was the operating system when we insert the disc and hold C on startup it allows us to try the disc utility but when we go into the first aid tab it doesn't allow us to repair the disc like the FAQ on apple tells you to. We also tried to install without the disc utility and it doesn't allow us to finish the installation past step 3 after the user agreement. We tried to reset PRAM and nothing worked. We tried to reset open firmware thingy( don't know if it is compatible with our computer) and that didn't work. When we tried to start up from a previous operating system the only icons available were network startup and the install disc. When we select the network startup it restarts and instead of that annoying alternating question mark and finder logo in the file it has a picture of the world in the file. Any suggestions.... 

FYI- no warranty, bought the computer from a guy who restores them and that 30-day warranty is up(of course)


----------



## MacGuyver (Sep 12, 2007)

Perhaps I missed something in your description, but one possibility is that the internal hard drive is bad.

If you can boot with the CD (as you described) try running Disk Utility to see if you can repair or format the internal drive. Here are the steps as given recently in another thread by halloweennut (I don't have a system to test this on right now, sorry):

quoting halloweennut (24-Jan-2009)
"Try this. Back up one step to the software license agreement. Go up to the top of your screen and click on Utilities. Open up Disk Utility. Make sure Disk Utility sees your drives. You could even run a Repair Disk if you want. I've had the same problem you are having and just having Disk Utility recognize the disk solved it. After Disk Utility sees your disk, close it out then click continue to the Select a Destination screen. See if your drive shows up."

Just out of curiosity, does your iMac G3 have a CD drive with a tray that slides out, or does the disc simply slide into a slot (like a car CD-player)?


----------



## brilex (Jan 23, 2009)

I did try to use the disc utility steps that apple's website has, but the computer doesn't let us use the repair disc and when we try to do it manually the drive is not there. We thought it may be the hard drive, but didn't know if maybe we were just missing something. 

The computer's cd drive is just the slot that you slide a cd in.


----------



## MacGuyver (Sep 12, 2007)

If you have an external FireWire HD (ideally Mac OS formatted as HFS+) you could try installing OSX onto that as an alternative boot option. Make certain your external drive is not the ONLY copy of any critical data just to be safe.

You can install OSX on an external hard drive with other existing data as long as it does not have folders with conflicting names at the root level (such as "Applications", "Library", "System" and "Users"). You may later delete these 4 folders to remove the OSX install if desired, although it can be useful to have an emergency boot system ready on short notice.

Once OSX is installed, Restart or Power On the iMac and immediately hold the OPTION (ALT) key on your keyboard by the time you hear the start tone. If you did this quick enough, and your iMac is working properly, you should see a mostly blank screen with a few buttons (containing icons for each available drive that has a bootable system and a forward arrow "->" button). Click the button for the external drive (if it is there) and then click the arrow button.

If your iMac boots up you may have a little more luck accessing the internal hard drive or running diagnostics. For one thing, you can run Apple System Profiler (Apple menu > About This Mac/Computer > More Info...) and check ATA devices to see if the internal drive is even showing up. The system should at least be able to detect the device even if the drive cannot be read from.

If it becomes obvious that the drive is bad, you CAN keep running the iMac off an external drive. Cracking the case to replace the internal hard drive is possible, but only if you are comfortable working around electronic "guts" and are aware of static discharge issues. Also, the iMac G3s all contain a CRT (cathode ray tube) that holds an electric charge even when the power cable is disconnected. With your model it shouldn't be too difficult to avoid this but I did want to pose that warning.

Perhaps I am getting ahead of things here, but if it comes to this, there are a number of take-apart documents and youtube videos out there such as this one:
http://www.faqintosh.com/risorse/en/guides/hw/imac/imacg3dvhd/


----------

